# Wintery day on the base



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Took the jerks down to the air base for their run. Even on this wintery day they had a good time of it.









Boone doesn't waste time.

























"Leave the mink alone!" Oh what's that mom? Attack the mink? Right on!

































At least one of them listens when I say leave the mink.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Really cute pics!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You can tell by the looks on their faces that they had a ball. What a neat place to let them run, I love the sea and the wind when they whip up like that, blows all the cobwebs out.
Thanks for the pics, Boone is just a sweetie!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww looks like they're having a blast! Don't worry, Milo wouldn't leave the mink alone if given half a chance either.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The base is their favorite spot and the only place I feel confident in letting Woof safely off leash. It's a favorite spot of mine too. Moving away in less then a week so I guess I'll have to make a special trip or two every week for the boys.


----------

